# why didn't they breed this year?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

My 6 mature red bellies breed twice last year. in the first breeding I got 300 flies but they all died at last. and in the second breeding the eggs didn't hatched. I hope they can breed this year like they do in the pass. but for a few times when the males turn black, fight to each other and dig holes in the sand, the female didn't do anything! their belly are much thinner than last year. Now what should I do to prevent this situation happen again?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

they did it only twice last year for you?...thatz weird...because when my started doing it...they don't stop...every single week...did you do any drammatic changes in your tank?...


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

so often?!







I wish my fishes can do that. I didn't do anything until recently move them to a bigger tank. but they didn't breed before the tank change.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Give it some time. They were recently moved to a larger tank which changes the surroundings and water conditions from previous setup. They have to be conditioned to current tank settings / water quality for spawnning to occur.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

zhelmet said:


> so often?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 every single week...im lucky enough to have 2 females and one male...I have seen two patches of eggs in one week...


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> zhelmet said:
> 
> 
> > so often?!
> ...


 do you try to keep all of them for a while or do you just get rid of them


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I haven't had much success in keeping the frys alive...just some...mostly because I don't have time...


----------

